# Torcida Jovem



## Bichinho

Hola. Yo soy argentino y soy de mirar mucho fútbol en la tv, y cuando veo los equipos brasileños, noto que sus torcidas generalmente llevan banderas que dicen "Torcida jovem" o "Força Jovem"

¿Qué serían en español? ¿Con qué se relacionaría en Argentina?

Gracias


----------



## Tomby

"Torcida jovem" em Espanha significa "Afición joven". Em Portugal não usam a palavra torcida, dizem "a claque".
"Força Jovem" em Espanha seria "Aupa juventud" o algo parecido. Por exemplo, na Catalunha dizem "Força Barça!" (em catalão).
TT.


----------



## Bichinho

Pero no entiendo a que va llamarlas "afición joven". En Argentina usamos mucho la palabra pibe para nombrar a los jóvenes, ¿sería algo asi como "torcida jovem do ... = los pibes del ..."?


----------



## Tomby

El fútbol no tiene lógica. ¿Porqué al portero en Argentina le llamam _arquero_ cuando la portería es rectangular, o sea, lo menos parecido a un arco de circunferencia?
La "_curva jove_" del RCD Espanyol de Barcelona es un grupo de "hinchas" (_torcedores em português do Brasil ou adeptos em Portugal_) que se situan junto al _corner._
Ni nosotros mismo sabemos el porqué.
Esperemos las opiniones de la hinchada (_torcida_) del Real Madrid. 
TT.


----------



## coquis14

Acá está la historia de la "torcida jovem" del Santos , capaz ayude a aclarar algo.

Saludos


----------



## Bichinho

Con respecto a la "curva jove" las torcidas brasileñas también acostumbran a tener su "fuerte" en los corners, al contrario de la Argentina donde los líderes de las hinchadas se situan en el centro justo atras del arco.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bichinho said:


> Hola. Yo soy argentino y soy de mirar mucho fútbol en la tv, y cuando veo los equipos brasileños, noto que sus torcidas generalmente llevan banderas que dicen "Torcida jovem" o "Força Jovem"
> 
> ¿Qué serían en español? ¿Con qué se relacionaría en Argentina?
> 
> Gracias


 
Lo mejor que se me ocurre es "hinchada joven" ...


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lo mejor que se me ocurre es "hinchada joven" ...


¿Donde, en Argentina o en España? ¿O en ambos paises utilizan la palabra "hincha" e "hinchada"?
A mi me dan miedo estos posts sobre temas relacionaos con el fútbol porque en cada país tienen su propio vocabulario, en Brasil dicen una cosa, en Portugal otra, en Argentina también y en España distinto a la Argentina. Un lío total. 
Un ejemplo: un español dice "el árbitro pitó dos penaltis" y un argentino dice algo parecido a "el árbitro se cobró dos penales". O el _ex_ _arquero _Jorge D'Alessandro (más de media vida en España) dice que _el arquero debe cubrir el palo corto o el palo largo._ ¡¡¡Pero si ambos postes son iguales!!! Pues la costumbre en la Argentina parece ser que, ante el lanzamiento de una falta con barrera, el poste más cercano al portero se llama _palo corto_ y el más lejano _palo largo_.
Son costumbres. Por eso en mi anterior respuesta dije que el fútbol no tiene lógica.
TT.


----------



## De paula

De acordo com o meu conhecimento nos dois idiomas eu traduziria esses termos desta forma:

Torcida Jovem = *Hinchada Joven*
Forca Jovem = *Fuerza Joven* 

Eu espero que esta opcao de traducao lhe sirva de auxilio!


----------



## coquis14

De paula said:


> De acordo com o meu conhecimento nos dois idiomas eu traduziria esses termos desta forma:
> 
> Torcida Jovem = *Hinchada Joven*
> Forca Jovem = *Fuerza Joven*
> 
> Eu espero que esta opcao de traducao lhe sirva de auxilio!


Acho que esses conceitos não se aplicam para o espanhol.

Abraços


----------



## De paula

Favor oferecer melhoramento para a traducao dos termos em questao.

Obrigado


----------



## Bichinho

Gracias por su ayuda, pero igual sigo sin entender algo: ¿cuál es la lógica de llamar "joven" a una afición?

Igual, como bien dijo TT, mucho en el fútbol no tiene lógica


----------



## Vanda

Para diferenciar de torcedores de outra faixa etária. Poderia ter, por exemplo, a torcida mirim, constituída só de crianças.


----------



## Bichinho

Mas eu acho que não é só para diferenciar. As torcidas organizadas ou "torcida jovem" lideram a multidão.


----------



## andre luis

No Brasil há muitas torcidas,é só ter um desentendimento que criam uma nova torcida,é como o título de uma igreja, tem de tudo um pouco...A idéia da Vanda está correta,quando foram criadas estas torcidas tinham a intenção de inovar...já que antigamente o pessoal só assistia...as Torcidas Jovens criam hinos,adaptam músicas populares e xingam muito o juiz..rsss....


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim, você está contestando. Pensei que não havia entendido por que se dizia jovem.

Foreros, atenção: Não vamos discutir futebol, escolhas, etc. aqui, _vale? _Apenas os usos linguísticos envolvidos.


----------



## Bichinho

obrigado andre luis, obrigado Vanda, obrigado todos!


----------



## brasileirinho

Bom, a "Torcida Jovem" remete (ao menos para mim) imediatamente à torcida do Santos F.C.. 
Como vocês leram no link sobre a Torcida Jovem, ela leva esse nome por culpa dos jovens torcedores que seguiam o time por onde jogasse.

É comum que as torcidas organizadas tenham nomes.

Ex.:
Torcida Jovem : Santos F.C.
Independente: São Paulo F.C. (o super hexacampeão)
Mancha Verde: S.E. Palmeiras
Gaviões da Fiel: S.C. Corinthians

e assim vai...

Força Jovem deve ser a torcida organizada de algum outro clube...

Tomando um exemplo argentino, temos 'La 12' que é a torcida do Boca Juniors.
Futebol não tem muita lógica para quem está de fora. Lá dentro, faz muito sentido.

Até.


----------



## Bichinho

Valeu brasileirinho!

mas o cruzeiro e gremio também têm bandeiras das "torcida jovem"


----------



## brasileirinho

Bom, não posso te afirmar com 100% de certeza, mas devem ser pequenas torcidas organizadas que provavelmente não têm muita criatividade 

O que acontece é na verdade um jogo de interesses. Assim sendo, várias torcidas surgem, com suas bandeiras, para aparecer na televisão.


----------



## Bichinho

"Como vocês leram no link sobre a Torcida Jovem, ela leva esse nome por culpa dos jovens torcedores que seguiam o time por onde jogasse"

isso aclarou todas minhas dúvidas

Obrigado


----------

